# Precious Kidded with Twins



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

The buckling was born first then the girl. They both are a good size I have yet to weigh them, but they are probably 4 lbs. I have yet to determine if they have blue eyes, I am pretty sure the boy does, not sure about the girl.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable - Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How sweet they are.

I have a Precious also. is your Precious very Precious? I have to remind my girl that she is suppose to hold to her name :shrug:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow so very cut and really like their color. Congrats.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on the cute kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute......congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are sooooooooo cute! My kids are all sitting next to me and they all gave a big " awwwww soooo cute"""" LOL They also want to know why their baby goaties aren't in the house right now!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> How sweet they are.
> 
> I have a Precious also. is your Precious very Precious? I have to remind my girl that she is suppose to hold to her name :shrug:


  She does most of the time, she really does like attention. She doesn't hold to her name when it comes to the milking stand though. 



myfainters said:


> They are sooooooooo cute! My kids are all sitting next to me and they all gave a big " awwwww soooo cute"""" LOL They also want to know why their baby goaties aren't in the house right now!


 :slapfloor: Precious's kids got pulled for someone who really wanted bottle babies, so they could bond with them, because they are going to be pets and maybe 4-H projects. They aren't going to be in the house tonight though.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very Cute, Congrats!


----------



## kornhypknotic (May 15, 2009)

The little lady is adorable!  And the baby boy looks like he's got some character, for sure


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

So very cuddly soft in those pics! :stars:


----------

